# Western vs Dressage



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

I don't think it's possible to give pro's and con's of these different styles of riding. What is a pro for one person, is a con for another. Nothing stopping you from giving it a go and working out your own pro's and con's. It is so subjective!


----------



## ThePoniesForever (Apr 10, 2011)

True. I just meant like what are some pros of western riding, and compared to the cons of dressage.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I never rode dressage I ride mainly western


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Same thing  I love the strive towards impossible perfection in dressage, its a pro for me. But a western rider may see all of that hard work and 'flouncing around' as a con. 
Its horses for courses mate. One of those things that you just need to try for yourself to form an opinion on.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I agree with Kayty. But , for a you, where you are in life, perhaps doing Western for a while will feel more comfortable and be more "fun". Dressage, if done correctly, can take a long time before you are doing the more obviously exciting manuevers (if any of it is exciting , to some people). I , too, like the attention to minute detail and the focus on the quality of the movement as it helps you build you way to the next movement. But, if you are young and you really just want to learn to have a decent seat, have some fun on a hrose, be with other folks who want to cut loose and have some fun with horses, then maybe Western is better.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Vanilla or Chocolate? Chevy or Ford?

Dressage would drive me nuts. So would golf. But every equine sport has things you can toss into your bag of tricks. With some exceptions, horses don't care at the lower levels. Any horse can learn to neck rein, and it is pretty convenient on a trail. Any horse can improve its flexibility thru basic dressage. My mare likes light contact with the reins. My geldings do not. The more you know, the more you can adapt to different situations and different horses.

And if you find something you LOVE, then you know how to spend most of your time from here on out.


----------



## core (Oct 30, 2011)

Dressage: 
Pro's - 
Builds gymnastic ability in horse.
Increases straightness (horse really is centered between both knee's and reins).
Builds better balance.
Increases collection to a higher degree than other disciplines (if goal is to train higher than first level),
Increases rider balance, timing, an feel of where each leg is on the horse at any point during moving.

Con's- 
Very hard to learn without weekly lessons from high quality trainer.
Lessons are more expensive than nearly any other discipline.
requires a lot of core strength, and more flexibility than other disciplines.
Requires more body awareness and "correct" seat (correct for dressage).

Western:
Pro's-
Bigger saddle that helps rider stay balanced. Easier to stay on wild bucking spree's. More comfy for long rides.
Slower speeds with less precision in riding (still must have snappy transitions, but doesn't require it be performed at specific spot).
Cheaper lessons.
People seem nicer (overall).
Cool outfits.
No one laughs, or comments, when you go straight from the ring to the trail. 


Con's-
More subjective judging. More room for picking favorites or appearance over skill and training.
Show clothes and tack more expensive, and requires more outfits. 
Possible con - less intricate/ less demanding (compared to high level dressage. Probably not too different compared to lower level dressage).

Do what you enjoy. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## core (Oct 30, 2011)

Last thing... I think it's really important for riders to try all kinds of disciplines. Even if you find you get bored later, or you decide to go in a completely different direction later, just try something new for a while. As long as your new discipline doesn't have you reaming on, or yanking on, the horses mouth and still values a relaxed and responsive horse - then go for it. Heck, your horse will probably thank you for switching things up for a while.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

core said:


> Western:
> Pro's-
> Bigger saddle that helps rider stay balanced. Easier to stay on wild bucking spree's. More comfy for long rides.
> Slower speeds with less precision in riding (still must have snappy transitions, but doesn't require it be performed at specific spot).
> ...


I have to say I disagree with all the points except the last one (and with the last one lots of english riding folks with some very fancy horses trail ride on regular basis around here, some right after the lesson or ring work). No offense taken, please, it may be different in your area!  But I completely agree on doing what you like. If you try and like Western, then go for it. If not - just stick to what you like.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

When you consider that most people don't become life-long horse owners, this post tells me that are in it for more than show ribbons. Most people start looking around for something else to do with their horse. Trail-riding Western or showing Western is a good choice.
EVERY discipline teaches your horse balance and good manners. If you sell your horse in the future these things are the only guarantee of a possible good move for your horse.
I say, go Western for awhile. During the off-season--next winter--do some online research. I don't think many people are aware of how these styles and disciplines evolved, and how similar they really are.


----------



## core (Oct 30, 2011)

I can FEEL the difference in straightness and engagement between a horse trained correctly in dressage, and trained for western. It's not the same. I know that some western riders feel its the same, but it's not. 

I've ridden a ton of horses. Horses trained by well known and winning western riders, by good HJ trainers, etc. I'm not saying western (or any other discipline) isn't working for balance and engagement, but in my extensive experience the straightness and engagement doesn't attain the same levels as a well trained second level and up horse. It doesn't have to be the same, but if you want a truly straight and engaged horse then learn dressage.


Disclaimer: I've never ridden a reining horse, so can't comment on the straightness/engagement oon well trained reiners.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I did english riding and took jumping lessons which was fun. I took dressage lessons from 2 barns and I just could not get into it!....it's too slow for me..there is a lot of concentration and effort that goes into it. My mom is into dressage and she loves it!
I switched to western and have taken up barrel racing and gymkhana. My horse was orignally trained for it and she enjoys it more than she did jumping and dressage was NOT her thing. She was very unhappy with it. What works for one horse may not work another horse. What works for one person may not work for the other....explore!


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

How about... western dressage!? The uh... best of both worlds.

*head desk*


----------

